# Which is the best netbook?



## lover.speedy (May 26, 2009)

Hi guyz pls help me buying a good netbook...........
I want to gift my GF so plz help me. I prefer lenovo s10 or dell .
pls suggenst me a good one as I am looking for atleast 120gb HDD, atom 1.6, wi-fi, bluetooth.


----------



## desiibond (May 26, 2009)

I think it should be EEE PC. First and the best!!!


----------



## NucleusKore (May 26, 2009)

^+1


----------



## Pat (Jun 2, 2009)

Get either Samsung NC10 or NC20 (if you prefer 12 inch screens)! Amazing battery backup, nice performance, incredible keyboard. It has to be one of the best netbooks currently. Go check out different models in Croma/Vijay Sales and then decide.


----------



## rajhot (Jun 3, 2009)

You can check this link :

*lifehacker.com/5276164/hive-five-winner-for-best-netbook-asus-eeepc-1000he


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 3, 2009)

1. ASUS Eee Pc
2. Acer Aspire One
3. Dell Inspiron Mini(new)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 3, 2009)

HCL MiLeap Classmate is the cheapest @ 12.5K (incl taxes) with a 7" screen, 900MHz celeron, 30GB HDD, 512MB RAM, EDUBUNTU Linux, vga cam, onboard speakers and mic. It looks like a toy but is quite sturdy.

But IMO netbooks are quite overrated when it comes to their role as CHEAP laptops. They are good only if you want portability and don't need performance. Compared to 18K netbooks which litter the market, you might as well get a 20K full fledged laptop with over double CPU/GPU power, a much more viewable screen and a dvd writer.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 3, 2009)

HCL MiLeap Classmate is the cheapest @ 12.5K (incl taxes) with a 7" screen, 900MHz celeron, 30GB HDD, 512MB RAM, EDUBUNTU Linux, vga cam, onboard speakers and mic. It looks like a toy but is quite sturdy.

But IMO netbooks are quite overrated when it comes to their role as CHEAP laptops. They are good only if you want portability and don't need performance. Compared to 18K netbooks which litter the market, you might as well get a 20K full fledged laptop with over double CPU/GPU power, a much more viewable screen and a dvd writer.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jun 3, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Dell Inspiron Mini(new)



+1, saw at Vijay Sales and at 21,990 it rocks!!!

@MGH I think netbook serves completely purpose. In fact sometime back I read it on one of the sites that 67% of the netbook buyers are existing laptop owners (will post the link once I find it). So obviously weight and formfactor  plays an important role in buying decision. OSs are evolving themselves (e.g Moblin), performance/price is increasing, mobile operators  are bundling netbooks so I guess there is lot action that we gonna see in this business!!!


----------

